# Post a pic of your mac setup!



## Snaffle (Dec 19, 2005)

Post! Post! Post!


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 21, 2005)

That means having to tidy my work station. My wife has been trying to get me to do this for months. Now I feel under pressure!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## FunkSkunk (Dec 29, 2005)

Burns, I love how you have that sick g5 with a flatscreen, wireless mouse, ipod, DVDplayer and another screen and you still have the same phone from the early 80s! good stuff!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 29, 2005)

why thank you.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's my setup in my computer room.  The first image shows the computers and the corners of the synths, and the second one gives you a better shot of the two synths. (Yes, I know the images are crappy, but it was faster to just take the shots from my camera phone. )

Although I have another PC in the living room, I just bought myself a Celeron D 335 CPU for a P4S800 motherboard I have and it will be running Linux.  I plan to mess around with some audio software that was recently made available for Linux, one of which is very much like Fruity Loops and GarageBand.

And you can make it _look_ tidy without it actually _being_ tidy.  Just be glad that I didn't include the rest of the stuff in my computer room. ::ha::


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 31, 2005)

So you can see I have tidied it up.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 31, 2005)

Here's my computer closet. It's 48" by 48", but I make it work by stacking everthing. Notice my imac on the riserit's a cool place to work.


----------



## ecirtap (Jan 9, 2006)

Definitely have to get a bigger worktable... It is way too crammed... ;-)

From left to right: my iBook G4 (which is the replacement machine I got from Apple for my iBook G3 that had six logic board failures), my Mac mini, and my Samsung 17" Flatscreen... (also on the pic: Swiss German keyboard, USB mouse, my mate's $ 10 speakers that sound pretty good - while taking the pic, Bodyslam was playing -, a USB hub, and the microphone I use for making Skype calls.)

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## mdnky (Jan 9, 2006)

(Click to enlarge)​


----------



## symphonix (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's my setup. Its a bit dull, I know, but I am thinking of building a new desk soon.
There's a Wacom tablet hidden in under all those papers there somewhere.


----------



## Snaffle (Jan 10, 2006)

You all must be wanting to see my setup if I asked for all of your setups. I have no digital camera (need one badly). But basically what I have is a 12" G4 Powerbook, and a 20GB iPod. This is my first Mac computer, and so far I've been loving it. So much I'm wanting a iMac. But keep posting, I like to see what people have running, and maybe I'll get some pics up and running.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 5, 2006)

My updated setup.


----------



## fryke (Feb 5, 2006)

As you can see, I've tidied up a *lot*. Previously, my desktop had over 200 items on it. And I'm not talking about the real desktop here, rather the one inside my Mac.  (The real desk's next for tidying...)

My setup changes quite often, though. The PowerBook's continually moved between work, this space at home and the video beamer in the living room, where another external harddive's waiting for the PB.


----------



## Snaffle (Feb 5, 2006)

Yay I ordered a digital camera, should be coming this week. Will post pictures soon!


----------



## ecirtap (Feb 5, 2006)

to "Lt Major Burns": wow - just how do you keep your space so tidy? (Or did you just tidy it up for the photo shoot? ;-))

I envy you... I wish my space looked the same...

I'll send an updated pic soon - because I added more stuff to my workspace (rather than getting rid of all the un-needed stuff), but the macs are still the same... ah, and a printer should be coming soon... Still trying to make up my mind about which inkjet to buy...

patrice
http://www.patriceschneider.com/apple-osx/blog/


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 6, 2006)

possibly more accurate


----------



## mw84 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ar ! Is that Leon I see? AKA the best film ever made?


----------



## Snaffle (Feb 6, 2006)

That looks more accurate


----------



## Snaffle (Feb 10, 2006)

And my love.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, there isn't much to see here. This is a diagram of my computer area (what should have been the living room of our apartment):





​
and this is a quick set of images of the room (covering about 320 degrees):




_click to enlarge_​
I think I've talked about most of these systems and put up screenshots from them. Here are some older shots of the systems (from a couple years ago):Quadra wall: The 7500 and Quadra 700 have been replaced with the 8600 at the end. I haven't been playing on the Quadra 950 much lately, but I still love that system.
Window end: The 7100 running on a G3/266 has been replaced with an 8100 using a G3/500.
Unix Wall: This section hasn't changed much in the last few years, but I'll most likely be pulling the IRIS Indigo and it's monitor to put a majorly upgraded Beige G3 and 21" monitor in it's place. I'll have to find a new place for the 7500 and my PowerBook Duo 2300c which are currently under the desk where the Indigo is now.​My PowerBook G3 is still currently the center of most of what I do with my systems (it has a G4/500 in it, so it is the fastest system I currently own, hopefully the Beige G3 will pass it when it is done) and the ThinkPad is the system that gets taken with me everywhere (except school, then I take either the 2300c or 3400c, depending on how many books I'm carrying). The ThinkPad is currently on the other side of the room next to the 8600 because I've been making updates to my NeXT and Rhapsody sites.

Like I said, it's not much, but it's home for me and my computers.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Like I said, it's not much, but it's home for me and my computers.


Do you ever feel.. threatened by being surrounded by so many computers?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 18, 2006)

Not really... they are all quite friendly. As I usually have the displays off on most of them, I have them set to speak alert dialogs. So I can be working on one and another from the other side of the room will call out _"David, I need you for something"_, that type of thing.

Plus the general setup has been about the same for the last 5 or 6 years. I don't really think much about it until someone comes over... and they get that, _that look_.




The only time I worry is when I see network activity between systems I'm not using or accessing... I sometimes wonder if they're talking about me behind my back*. 

Attached is what my network is displaying right now... What is missing is *Thurston* (the 3400c) who is on loan to a friend, *Phillips* (the 2300c) which is in the bedroom after a night of playing games with my wife, *HAL* (the Quadra 950) and *Morse* (the IRIS Indigo) who are currently off, and *Whitehead* (the Beige G3) who is not currently connected to the network.

* Note that all my systems, including the SGIs, communicate with AppleTalk, which can be... _chatty_ at times.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 18, 2006)

wow. jesus. bloody hell.  that's a lot of computer.

"where the living room should be" 

lol.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 18, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> wow. jesus. bloody hell.  that's a lot of computer.


Yeah, I don't think my wife knows all their names yet... but then again, there are only a handful that she actually uses.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 18, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!  That's taking up your whole living room?  Dude!! ::ha::

I'm lucky I have the 2 PCs and the 2 Macs that I have now!  And even still I have others tell me that I have more than them!  I should show them this!! ::ha::

Definitely a nice setup there, RacerX.  And you know, you could make millions with other computer geeks out there by selling those secrets to getting the wife on your side like this.....I would be your first customer!!! LOL


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's my setup. Usually, the iMac and the firepod are downstairs, in the band room, but I am transferring some tapes, and I wanted to check out how well the firepod would be with my Powermac. Currently, I am transferring slides and photos, some old VHS tapes, and some REALLY old super 8-mm film (the stuff that's on reels) to digital. Hence the  60-year-old film projector, and the 30-year-old slide projector.
The laptop is a couple years old, the processor is 600 MHz, and the battery exploded (It took a couple hours to open up the laptop and remove the leaking battery). I loaded it up with FC4, and it's been a nice, stable machine ever sense (a lot better than the previous Win98).

Yeah, and I hung up a KNEX model of the ISS above the monitor because I didn't have closet space for it..


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Oops.. forgot to post the part of my work-area with the laptop.. here it is, plus another picture of the iMac area.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 18, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Definitely a nice setup there, RacerX.  And you know, you could make millions with other computer geeks out there by selling those secrets to getting the wife on your side like this.....I would be your first customer!!! LOL


Well it should be noted that the set up predates my wife and I getting married... she let me do this when we moved in together (it was how I knew she was the one for me  ).

It has changed over the years... you can see sort of how it looked back in late 2001 in this post. The Quadra 950 and SGI Indy are still in the same spots, I had a DEC Celebris running Rhapsody in the place where the 8600/300 is now, the Sun stack has been moved down to where the Quadra 900 used to be, and the 7100 has been replaced with an 8100 (but the monitors are still in the same place).

A couple months later I got my Wallstreet, which ran Rhapsody 5.6 until August 2002 when it was bumped up to Mac OS X v10.2.




Yeah, I try not to take for granted how fortunate I am with this setup.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you ever have any.. cable issues? .. and I thought I was in a jungle with 3 computers..


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 7, 2006)

I have avoided the setup threads for a long time ....
First - my hardware situation is not usual now. I'm a laptop person, so I ideally would have a PowerBook. But I sold it, and cannot make up my mind if / when to get a laptop now ... MacBook Pro does not do what I want yet (as I do want to run OS X Server on the laptop, with Pro applications), and .. well, can't just make up my mind for 15" PowerBook now, or wait, or wait ... so sort of without a laptop now.
The "sort of" means that I don't count the Dell 9300 "transportable" that was my husband's and that is now mine to be a laptop  

Anyway, details:

- G4 Cube; this is for now the only fully mine. Has 10.3.5 in it, and I don't have a display home. Thus Apple Remote Desktop is your friend ... also mounting it as a server on the iMac G5. Specs 450 MHz, 256 MB (or 512?), 20 GB HD .. (which I will upgrade sometime soon to something like 100 or 120 GB when I get a proper kind of hard drive for it).

- iMac G5 17", first generation; this is now as my main machine home, however it can be used by other 5 people living home too ... I think 1-2 GB RAM, and it has a 400 GB hard drive, 10.4.5.

- the Dell. Inspiron 9300, has 2 systems in it: XP Professional. I rarely use it on that system, but some games etc need it .. also if anyone else home needs to use an XP or a Windows, they can do it. So the normal boot partition is now Solaris 9. Eventually I may go with Ubuntu, or Debian, or something else. (the Linux side of me still likes trying to find a nice operating system).

- P800, t39m,a portable hard drive with a 60 GB HD in it, an iSight, an Olympus .. gadgets change, some stay longer than the others. And the shades of the picture may look weird, the wall is bright sunflower yellow ..


----------



## chevy (Dec 10, 2006)

My updated desktop...
iMac Core 2 Duo 2.16 GHz
MacBook Core Duo
iPod G5 30 GB


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 10, 2006)

wow.  the 24"s are huge aren't they.

did you just cover yourself in jam and throw yourself in an apple store to see what stuck?


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 10, 2006)

The 24" looks smaller in the store.. the MacBook just makes it look HUGE


----------



## chevy (Dec 10, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:


> wow.  the 24"s are huge aren't they.
> 
> did you just cover yourself in jam and throw yourself in an apple store to see what stuck?



You easy get used to that screen area.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah i know.  for ages i thought dual screens was just useless (even after i bought them), but now....  one screens just not enough!  everything's on top of everything!


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's my updated setup, with the PowerBook. (1 GHz)





Usually, when it's on the desk, I have it plugged into ethernet, the USB hub, speakers, power, the iPod, etc, but it looks better this way . The firewire drive had to stay plugged in because I'm rendering stuff.


----------



## chevy (Dec 11, 2006)

Superb image


----------



## chevy (Dec 11, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:


> yeah i know.  for ages i thought dual screens was just useless (even after i bought them), but now....  one screens just not enough!  everything's on top of everything!



It's also much more pixels available when drawing... or watching HD movies.


----------



## mw84 (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## nixgeek (Dec 11, 2006)

Giaguara said:


> I have avoided the setup threads for a long time ....
> First - my hardware situation is not usual now. I'm a laptop person, so I ideally would have a PowerBook. But I sold it, and cannot make up my mind if / when to get a laptop now ... MacBook Pro does not do what I want yet (as I do want to run OS X Server on the laptop, with Pro applications), and .. well, can't just make up my mind for 15" PowerBook now, or wait, or wait ... so sort of without a laptop now.
> The "sort of" means that I don't count the Dell 9300 "transportable" that was my husband's and that is now mine to be a laptop
> 
> ...



I have to say that I'm quite happy with Ubuntu on my work laptop (HP/Compaq nx9010).  As for the laptop itself, I would rather use another laptop....ANY other laptop (the nx9010 is a pig).


----------

